# Ilford multigrade filter question



## pentti (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been given an old Durst rs35 enlarger which has a filter bay above the negative carrier.   My plan is to use Ilford multigrade paper, so I have purchased some Ilford (above the lens) multigrade filters.

I wondered if there is any reason why I shouldn't mount the filters in some 2 1/4 inch square anti-newton glass slide mounts?  The mounts happen to fit exactly in the filter bay.  My reasoning is that the mounted filters would be easier to handle and keep clean.

Any thoughts on this matter greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 14, 2008)

Sure why not. That will take some of the heat off the negative as well, so no poping out of focus.


----------



## bsdunek (Dec 24, 2008)

Original Durst filters, of which I have a couple of sets, were mounted in regular 2 1/4 X 2 1/4 glass slide mounts.  Has worked for me for 40+ years


----------

